# Eure schönsten TableTops



## Conny (8. Dez. 2009)

Hallo,

da wir ja nun in der saure Gurken Zeit im H-G sind, können wir mal wieder ein neues Fotothema eröffnen. Dürfen wir :beeten
Zeigt doch mal Eure TableTop Fotos. Am besten mit Making Of.  Ich habe natürlich keine Aufnahmen vom Set 

 

 das war natürlich Absicht mit dem Denglisch


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten TableTops*

Hi Conny,

supi Idee  - leider hab ich noch nicht sehr viel Erfahrung .



 


Hier das making of .

Hab am WE aufn Flohmarkt 2 alte verrostete Leinwände für nen super kleinen Preis erstanden. Hab se abgeschraubt und entrostet + im Keller noch nen Kupferrohrrest rumstehen gehabt. Mit Drath oben befestigt + schwarzen (leider nicht lichdichten) Stoff drübber und los gings.


 

 Leider fehlt mir noch ein externer Blitz, also musste die Flurbeleuchtung ausreichen. Die Qualität ist nicht so dolle, ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem und freue mich über Verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## maritim (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten TableTops*



Conny schrieb:


> Zeigt doch mal Eure TableTop Fotos. Am besten mit Making Of.  Ich habe natürlich keine Aufnahmen vom Set
> 
> [



kannst du bitte mal für einfache mensche wie mich sagen, was tabeltop fotos sind


----------



## Conny (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten TableTops*

Hallo Ralf,

das sieht ja aufregend aus!
Ein externer Blitz ist natürlich etwas schönes, aber bei einem Objekt, das nicht wackelt oder weg läuft, nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Auch mit LED-Taschenlampen kann man schöne Lichtstimmungen zaubern!
Dein Bild finde ich ganz gut. Es würde mir noch besser gefallen, wenn die Blüte ganz drauf wäre. Das schöne an der Table Top Fotografie ist die Möglichkeit verschiedene Sachen auszuprobieren. Das Histogramm sollte weder rechts noch links anschlagen. Deshalb ist manuelle Einstellung von Zeit und Blende am besten. 
Aber wie immer bei diesem Hobby: Üben, Üben, Üben


----------



## Conny (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten TableTops*

Hallo,

 ich würde mal so sagen, alles was man auf dem Tisch fotografiert. 



maritim schrieb:


> kannst du bitte mal für einfache mensche wie mich sagen, was tabeltop fotos sind


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten TableTops*

Moin Conny,

jepp - Gute Idee , werd das mal ausprobieren.

Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich mit selektiver Messmethode am Besten fahre. Blendenwahl war 5.6 - soll ich von vorne oder von der Seite zusätzlich beleuchten ?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten TableTops*



Conny schrieb:


> ich würde mal so sagen, alles was man auf dem Tisch fotografiert.




... alles, was man auf dem Tischfotografiert  meintest Du das so ??? 

 ​


----------



## Conny (10. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten TableTops*

Hallo,

@CuL das ist natürlich eine Sonderform  und zwar eine besonders schöne 
@Ralf messen ist die eine Sache und die Variablen ISO, Blende und Zeit einstellen die andere.
 Gerade bei solchen Blüten, kommt der Spruch: Fotografieren ist malen mit Licht! besonders zum Tragen. Wenn Du Spots aus verschiedenen Richtungen setzt, wird es immer andere Wirkungen geben. Einfach ausprobieren. Immer etwas Luft um das Objekt lassen, damit Du noch Bildauschnitte probieren kannst.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten TableTops*

Danke Conny,

ich habe festgestellt das ein ambitionierter Fotograf stendiger Selbstkritik unterliegt und man eigentlich immer nur permantent dazulernen kann um sich wieterzuentwickeln und zu verbessern


----------



## ron (12. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Eure schönsten TableTops*

Hallo,

was manchmal auch sehr nett sein kann ist das arbeiten mit Spiegeln, z.B. kleine Taschenspiegel.
Was bei Table Top auch eine Hilfe sein kann und was sicher leicht selbst herzustellen ist, kann man unter diesem Link sehen:

https://www.isarfoto.com/cms.php/de/0/search.html?SHOP_SEARCH_KEYWORDS=magic+studio&submit=>+Suchen

Und da meine ich die sog. Hohlkehle, wodurch es keine störende horizontale Linien im Bild gibt.

LG

Ron


----------

